# American Flyer 75th Anniversary



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well in S scale. I got my Lionel 2021 catalogue in the mail saturday. Gilbert S scale trains were made
from 1946 to 1966. So really they only made it to a 20th year anniversary. But Lionel is tooting that
this is AF's 75th year. Gilbert filed for bankruptcy in 1966 and it became official in 1967. Soon after
Lionel bought the AF name and tooling. Most of Lionel's S scale cars today are made from original
Gilbert tooling.

Here is Wikipedia history of American Flyer. Interesting read.

American Flyer - Wikipedia 





Lionel is selling a 75th anniversary AF locomotive and train set. I have always accused Lionel of not
using focus groups or at least not groups of model train people. Now this just my opinion. I do not like
or want the anniversary train. It is dark blue with yellow just like the boxes Lionel uses. Looks like a
cub scout train. I do not think it will be a collector item.

I will post a picture later.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I forgot to mention this. The MSRP on the set is 1449.99.
Here is trainworlds ad. Not available till late this year.
That gives you time to save up for one. No track or power
included with set. Min radius is 27 inches.

American Flyer | American Flyer #2117020 75th Anniversary Passenger Set (trainworld.com)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I tried to find a better pic of the train. Failed. I will have to take a pic of the catalogue.
Later.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, Lionel has since clarified that all the S gauge items are 20" minimum radius. The 27" was printed in error. I agree that the Anniversary set does not call to me and even at $1305 from Charles Ro is too pricey.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Tom for the info on track radius. What, Lionel had a printing error?
Here a kinda better pic. The idea of the set is great. I just wish it was a better
looking set.











As always, opinions are welcomed.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Only preorders are being taken for now. Lionel has no idea on how many sets to make right now.
Probably smart thinking. You might see huge discounts in a year or two.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

You guys are right dont like the color and way to pricey for me.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, the price is way out of my league also. It looks too toy like for me.
Its nothing I desire.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll stick with my original flyer stuff.. I just got a 1946 SIT Hudson, New York central on tender. Low mileage engine/tender, going to rebuild this one, waiting for parts from Jeff Kane.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new new engine. Sounds like maybe a keeper for you. I tried for a 336 on ebay but I lost.
Not the bargain I thought it was going for. Last 10 seconds it went up over 100.00.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree with everybody's points. Zero appeal and especially at that price point. I'll do what flyernut mentioned and stick with original stuff. There is a lot of Flyer I can buy with $1305. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut it sounds like you got a good one there. Love me some Hudsons. Still after all those I can get, provided they are not over priced as I have seen some be on eBay plus crazy shipping costs, "because these are heavy items", before jumping to Northerns. That "because these are heavy items" quote seems to be the new excuse for the over the top shipping costs lately.

Kenny


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Engine is ugly. But I kinda like the blue passenger cars with yellow accents.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Flyernut congrats on your 322 i have two of them one with the bellows and someone put the newer style. And your are right i will stick with the orignals. Good luck with yours.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, this one is very nice. The engine didn't do anything when I put power to it, and after breaking it down I noticed there were no brushes in it,lol.. The motor for the smoke unit in the tender also refused to work, and smoke out-put was very weak.. The smoke gear was frozen, and the brush springs are way out of adjustment..The wiring in both tender and engine is breaking in places, and that will need to be addressed.. But there's nothing major missing such as linkages, etc..Nothing broken such as tender steps, etc...Best part was the price...$63.00 bucks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Congrats on your new new engine. Sounds like maybe a keeper for you. I tried for a 336 on ebay but I lost.
> Not the bargain I thought it was going for. Last 10 seconds it went up over 100.00.


I've been putting in bids, just to bid, not caring if I won or not.. This was a complete surprise for me.. Even the wife asked me "did you bid and win something?"


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice grab. Great price.


----------

